# "Radio" AppleMusic ne fonctionne plus depuis la Màj iOS 14.6



## Crunch Crunch (26 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Est-ce que je suis le seul dans ce cas ?

Depuis ce matin que j'ai effectué la mise à jour vers iOS 14.6, plus aucune radio Apple Music ne fonctionne !

Mon bug:
Je suis sur un iPhone 7
Je vais dans l'onglet "Radio" -> je descend tout en bas, dans la section "Plus à découvrir" -> Je sélectionne la catégorie "Rock" -> "Garage Rock".

Et là… rien de rien…
Normalement AppleMusic lance une liste de lecture de vieux machins rock bien sympa !
Mais là rien…

Parfois, même, l'App AppleMusic se met à enchainer très rapidement les pochettes d'album, car aucun titres n'est dispo.
Il passe d'un titre à l'autre, sans rien pouvoir jouer…

Avez-vous le même problème ?!?


----------



## Crunch Crunch (28 Mai 2021)

Alors ?!?
Suis-je le seul chez qui les "Radio AppleMusic" ne fonctionnent plus ?


----------

